# Ical suddenly not working



## Laydamisa (Jan 27, 2009)

My Ical application was working perfectly fine before but now when I go into it a message pops up saying "Calender Cache could not be moved because you do not have the appropriate access privileges for calenders. To view or change access privileges select the item in finder and choose file > get info" When I tried this it didn't seem to make a difference. I should have access privileges to everything on the computer. I've become very unorganized without it. Can anyone help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Goto the Disk Utility in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on you hard drive. In the pane on the left, click on the icon that has the same name as your hard drive with iCal on it. Then look for the button that says Repair Disk Permissions and click it. It should work for a while, sometimes it can take 30 minutes to finished. Once it is done, look in the message box to see if it repaired anything. If it did, click the button again. Keep having it do this until it doesn't fix anything anymore. Then try iCal again and let us know if it's working.


----------



## Laydamisa (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried what you suggested and it doesn't ever not repair anything. Its always "ACL found but not expected on "Applications/iCal.app"." I lost patience after the 6th time. Should I continue or do you have another suggestion?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe next thing I'd do is to boot from the OS install/restore disk and then run repair disk and repair permissions from it.


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Try to check the permissions of the folder in /Users/yourusernamehere/Library/Calender (click folder Calender and choose File -> Get Info)

Permissions should be setup as in the attached picture:


----------



## Laydamisa (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanx so much I got it working


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> THe next thing I'd do is to boot from the OS install/restore disk and then run repair disk and repair permissions from it.


Repair permissions only repairs the .app programs, not their associated files.


----------

